# Is This Moisture A Dealbreaker?? Hoping To Buy '06 25Rss



## kpmein (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello! Newbie here hoping to buy a 2006 25RSS locally here in South Carolina. It seems to be well taken care of, however, there is visible moisture damage in the front above the top bunk and most of that wall is reading at 100% with a moisture meter. Current owner says there are no leaks inside the camper and that the damage to the front was there when he bought it, he was told it was repaired and he didn't think it was an issue since then. A couple of other small areas on external walls read levels around 75-85% as well (like in the queen bed slide at the head and foot of the bed) Here are photos: https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B095GH8Mq6uwBG

How much of a headache is this going to be? We LOVE the camper but don't want to buy it if it is just going to be massive trouble down the line.

What would fixing this entail? Any idea of a ballpark estimate of cost?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole. Being new to RVing buying it will put a really bad taste in your mouth. The Dicor job on the roof looks like it was done by a 5 yr old. Run away as fast as you can and don't look back.

Buying the unit would only open up a big can of worms.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Tourdfox said:


> I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole. Being new to RVing buying it will put a really bad taste in your mouth. The Dicor job on the roof looks like it was done by a 5 yr old. Run away as fast as you can and don't look back.
> 
> Buying the unit would only open up a big can of worms.


+1


----------



## SoCalAngler (Jul 9, 2021)

It's been several months, but can you activate the pics....I'd like to see images of what you are referring to.
Thanks!


----------

